# Playstation VR



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone got this yet? It released on Thursday and is cheaper than the Oculus Rift or HTC Vive, and doesn't require you to buy a new PC to power it.

Sadly, I have been unable to find one available. Everywhere is out of stock. Guess I should have pre-ordered!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll take that as an emphatic "no!"


----------



## Janx (Oct 19, 2016)

sorry dude.  I wasn't impressed with my PS3, so I stuck with the xbox product line when the new gen came out.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 19, 2016)

I make it a rule to wait at least 6 months - prices go down and theres more content to choose from...


----------



## Istbor (Oct 20, 2016)

I hardly have the time to play and conquer all of my PC games.  I don't have the time to even think about a console as well.  Even if the experience of having some good VR products in my own home is tempting. So tempting...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2016)

I tried Batman: Arkham VR today. Wow.

It's not perfect (occasional calibration glitches) but it's the most immersive video game experience I've ever had. It's short, about an hour long, and I played through it in one sitting. A handful of scenes where you have to do detective work - no fighting or anything.

I also tried London Heist. Again, really immersive. It's really hard not to just start walking off in random directions - the sense of being there is that immersive. I picked up a cigar, lit it, smoked it. You can pick up objects and documents and rotate them in your hand naturally. 

The main issue with these games is the whole walking around stuff.  On the other hand, I found picking stuff up and pressing buttons and shooting all super intuitive. Reloading my gun in London Heist meant actually picking up a magazine in one hand, and physically putting it into the gun which was in the other hand. After the first time - which was more "huh? really? I just *do* it?" it's really natural.

This is all first gen stuff of course. Give it a year or two and it's going to be fantastic. The main issue, as I mentioned earlier, is the walking around. The Batman game solved that by having locations you can point to and just go to without actually walking there, which was fine for a slow paced detective game like that. Driving games where you stay seated will be a perfect fit.


----------



## Janx (Oct 20, 2016)

that sounds cool.  I'm interested in the Star Trek one, but I probably won't do a Sony product so might miss out.  Can I come to your house and play it?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2016)

Janx said:


> that sounds cool.  I'm interested in the Star Trek one, but I probably won't do a Sony product so might miss out.  Can I come to your house and play it?




Sure!


----------



## Janx (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll just drive over then.  Be there in a jiffy.  Incidentally, the roads are clear from Texas to your house right?  There was that storm, a bit of water...  

If I recall, Sony said they'd have like 40 titles at launch (or some 2 digit number).  I look forward to hearing which ones you like the best.  it sounds cool.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2016)

Janx said:


> If I recall, Sony said they'd have like 40 titles at launch (or some 2 digit number).  I look forward to hearing which ones you like the best.  it sounds cool.




About 30 so far, with about that number in the next couple of months. Of course, they aren't cheap -- I only have a couple.  So far I've tried Eve Valkyrie (good), Driveclub VR (good, if you like driving games), Batman (excellent, if short), and London Heist (excellent, even shorter). Plus some of the random demo stuff like the deep sea dive.

One thing I have noticed - when you're on the edge of a building as Batman or whatever, looking down has the expected effect, especially if you're afraid of heights like I am! That was impressive.


----------



## Janx (Oct 21, 2016)

the dangerous ledge effect happens so rarely to me in games like Skyrim or Minecraft, probably because of that separation from what I see vs. the couch.

I look forward to trying to your system out.  right now there's a spot of bother with crossing this small puddle between us.  Apparently my car does not float.


----------



## Azurewraith (Oct 22, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I tried Batman: Arkham VR today. Wow.
> 
> It's not perfect (occasional calibration glitches) but it's the most immersive video game experience I've ever had. It's short, about an hour long, and I played through it in one sitting. A handful of scenes where you have to do detective work - no fighting or anything.
> 
> ...



Sounds really cool, never been much of a early adopter worried about kinks and glitches etc. I know its early but VR fad or future?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2016)

Azurewraith said:


> Sounds really cool, never been much of a early adopter worried about kinks and glitches etc. I know its early but VR fad or future?




No idea! I guess it needs to be cheaper and more convenient, and a few wrinkles ironed out.


----------



## Azurewraith (Oct 22, 2016)

Morrus said:


> No idea! I guess it needs to be cheaper and more convenient, and a few wrinkles ironed out.



Good answer I'm definitely keeping my eye on ps vr given my lack of spare cash to throw a 4digits at some super computer.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm personally finding the Playstation Move Controllers aren't *quite* as good as I'd like them to be - it's occasionally a little off on the tracking. Generally, I think that's because of my lounge - there are other light sources which throws the system off a little. It looks like you need to make sure the controller lights are by far the brightest lights in the room to ensure accuracy.

That said, when they work, they work. For the first minute or so it's mildly awkward, but you soon forget you're using them and start reaching out for things naturally, picking them up, manipulating them.

During the Batman game there was a bit where I had to physically put together about five different fragments together in a little 3D puzzle to reconstruct an explosive device. I was literally holding pieces, turning them round in the air, inserting them into each other, etc. It was a simple puzzle - took about 3 minutes - but it worked really well.

In London Heist, to reload a gun, you literally pick up the new magazine and insert it into the gun. You don't press a reload button, you physically reload. 

During Batman, I had three items of equipment about my person. On my right hip was my grapple gun, on my left hip was a scanning device, and on my front was by batarangs. To use equipment, you literally have to take them from that spot on your body. When you're finished, you physically put it back there. (That said, the batarangs tracking was a little odd - basically as long as you approximately threw it in the right direction, it hits; I guess it's a puzzle game and they don't want to slow things down with you spending 30 mins trying to hit the button on the wall with your batarang). I did enjoy just randomly picking items up and throwing them around the room just for giggles.


----------



## Janx (Oct 22, 2016)

I have this vision of Morrus with a blind fold on, blindly picking up objects and throwing them about the room, while giggling hysterically.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2016)

Janx said:


> the dangerous ledge effect happens so rarely to me in games like Skyrim or Minecraft, probably because of that separation from what I see vs. the couch.
> 
> I look forward to trying to your system out.  right now there's a spot of bother with crossing this small puddle between us.  Apparently my car does not float.




Ironically, the plane ticket is probably more than the system.


----------



## Janx (Oct 23, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Ironically, the plane ticket is probably more than the system.




That would make far too much sense.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2016)

When you fall over playing air hockey in a VR sports bar because you tried to lean on a table that isn't actually there...


----------



## Azurewraith (Oct 23, 2016)

Morrus said:


> When you fall over playing air hockey in a VR sports bar because you tried to lean on a table that isn't actually there...



Let's hope no one had a camera lol


----------



## jimmifett (Nov 23, 2016)

I've got the VR, very fun. Have to find the vertical sweet spot to find everything clear. Rigs is fun, Batman is fun. Need to get Valkyrie, probably tonight. The racing one from the demo looked fun, might get that. I think it would be very good for sleuth style games with some action. really looking forward to the star trek one and more than just a mission for , but an entire  game would be amazeballs.


----------



## jimmifett (Nov 28, 2016)

I picked up Valkyrie over the weekend. WOW, that is a fun game!


----------



## LloydCortes (Jun 12, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 13, 2017)

Skyrim coming to PlayStation VR


----------

